# Gold verdienen für Faule?



## м@πGф (14. November 2008)

Ja, hallo. 

Ich bin seeehr faul. Das vorweg.

Vorher hatte ich mein Gold mit Juwelenschleifen verdient und das OHNE Bergbau. Wenn man erstmal die Rezepte hat, verdient man mehrere Tausend, nur durch Erze kaufen -> Sondieren -> Schleifen.

Jetzt hätte ich gerne einen zweiten Beruf. Nur was? Alchi oder Inschriftenkunde? Alles andere stell ich mir zum Goldverdienen (für Faule) nicht gut vor.

Na?


----------



## Albra (15. November 2008)

schonmal dran gedacht das spiel zu deinstallieren und auf sims umzusteigen? achne da muss man sich ja auch um seine viecher kümmern.. dumm auch


----------



## м@πGф (15. November 2008)

Dann ne Gegenfrage. Wen macht das Farmen WIRKLICH Spaß? Niemanden. Wenn ich keine Lust hab, mach ich es nicht, besonders nicht in einem SPIEL.


----------



## Imanewbie (15. November 2008)

man farmt ja nicht einfach so man arbeitet ja auf ein Ziel hin (mount, equip,ruf) und wenn es den Leuten dann wert ist 2stunden oder mehr immer die gleiche rute abzurennen dann wissen sie wenigstens das habe ich mir selber erarbeitet. Dann gibts noch dei 2ten die alles haben wollen aber nichts dafür tun wollen^^. Für diese Fraktion der spieler gibts es schon genug möglichkeiten um an Gold zu kommen (China reusper). Also du musst dich entscheiden was du willst. Oder du setzt dich einfach 2 stunden vor dem ah und schaust dir die preise an und kaufst und verkaufst. Kann man auch gut geld damit machen und muss man ned dumm mops killen.


P.s. als beruf würde ich alchi empfehlen wegen trasmutationen wie das mit dem addon aber später mal ist weis ich leider nicht.

mfg


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (15. November 2008)

hab zwar seit ner weile nicht mehr WoW gespielt aber Bergbau würd ich schon noch nehmen
das verkauft sich zum teil auch für irre preise


----------



## shronk (18. November 2008)

Je nachdem ob du startkapital hast oder nicht... Also was bei uns noch gut weggeht sind verzauber-reags (da kannst du uU im AH einkaufen, verzaubern und wiederverkaufen... Oder halt sonst AH-Trading betreiben... Gibt da jede Menge Anleitungen und Guides zu schon...

Allerdings bezweifle ich ja, dass du damit soviel/h machst wie beim (richtigen)gold-farmen. Da kannst schon so 200-300g die stunde machen (braucht voraussetzungen und wissen wie/wo)...


----------



## Divinavene (18. November 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Dann ne Gegenfrage. Wen macht das Farmen WIRKLICH Spaß? Niemanden. Wenn ich keine Lust hab, mach ich es nicht, besonders nicht in einem SPIEL.



Also das halte ich ja mal für eine Lüge.

ICH liebe es zu farmen. Sei es für mich selbst, oder für meinen Männe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten find ich deine Vorstellung einfach nur dumm. Du kannst ja auch nicht zum Arbeitsamt gehen und sagen, ich bin faul, will aber Millionen von euch...Von nix, kommt auch nix.


----------



## Biggus (18. November 2008)

Skill Alchi, ist verdammt billig und bringt viel Geld
Inschriftenkunde bringt es (bisher) noch nicht und ist verdammt teuer ohne kk


----------



## caschd (19. November 2008)

wie typisch ist das den,

"...vorweg ich bin faul...."

und dann so eine anfrage hier

warum suchst du dir nicht noch jemand der das spiel für dich spielt??


----------



## palawow (25. November 2008)

Also das mit dem "faul sein" ist ja schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn jemand keine Lust hat irgendentwas zu tun aber trotzdem viel Gold anhäufen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zum Thema:

Wenn du nützliche Infos zu deiner Berufswahl willst schau dich mal auf diesem Blog um vielleicht findest du ja ein paar passende Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW Berufe

MfG

Palawow


----------



## 'Nefastus' (1. Dezember 2008)

Am sinnvollsten finde ich Alchemie. Damit kann man am besten seinen Twinks helfen!


----------



## Shiningone (3. Dezember 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Ja, hallo.
> 
> Ich bin seeehr faul. Das vorweg.
> 
> ...



Aehm ... NOCH mehr Goldverdienen als nur mit Juwelenschleifen? Was willst du damit? ^^ (Allein nur die Juweliers-Daily in Dalaran kann dich um 600G+/Tag reicher machen.)


----------



## Kerandos (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch sehr faul. Ich hätte die perfekte Berufswahl für Dich nämlich: 

Ach, ich bin zu faul das jetzt auch noch zu schreiben.^^

LG Kerandos


----------



## Maternus (7. Dezember 2008)

Mimimi, ich will den Ar äh Hintern nicht bewegen und trotzdem auf dicke Hose machen können...

ebay.de => Der Aufwand ist mit Faulheit zu vereinbaren, lass Dich auch direkt mit Rüstung und Level ausstatten. Macht sich besser wenn Du Stundenlang vor der Bank rumposed.


----------



## Bighorn (17. Januar 2009)

Böse Zungen behaupten RL-Eigenschaften finden sich über kurz oder lang auch ingame wieder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (18. Januar 2009)

gold popo stecken?


----------



## Squizzel (1. Februar 2009)

Mit Verzaubern verdient man sich blöd.

Kobaltbarren im AH kaufen, daraus 75er grüne Rüstung schmiede, entzaubern und die Mats verkaufen. Da der Bedarf von Staub und Essenzen nie abnimmt und gleichbleibend hoch ist wird man sein Zeug immer los. Hinzu kommt, dass Verzaubermats keine Anzahlung im AH brauchen und die Preise somit gleichbleibend hoch sind.

Wenn ich für 500g Erze kaufe, dann wandel ich diese in 1000-1200g um.

Irgendwann habe ich meinen Twinks und allen näheren Freunden episches Reiten und alle möglichen Mounts gegönnt und sitze immer noch auf einen riesen Haufen Berg, weil man mit der Methode 1000g pro Tag macht mit vielleicht 30 min Arbeit.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (8. Februar 2009)

omg wenn du "Richtig" faul bist ist mein tipp: 



Spoiler



kauf dir doch das gold im internet, gibt ja schließlich genug leute, die das anbieten.


oder bist du im rl auch zu faul zum arbeiten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

